# Review viên uống trắng da Transino White C Clear Nhật có tốt không?



## emme (5/10/21)

Sở hữu 1 làn da trắng sáng tự nhiên, căng mịn tràn đầy sức sống, không có dấu hiệu tuổi tác là ước mơ chung của rất nhiều chị em phụ nữ. Bên cạnh chăm sóc da skincare thì việc bổ sung các loại thực phẩm chức năng hỗ trợ làm đẹp là vô cùng cần thiết để có được làn da khỏe đep. 1 trong các sản phẩm hỗ trợ làm đẹp đang rất được phái đẹp yêu thích đón nhận hiện nay là viên uống trắng da Transino White C Clear của Nhật Bản.
Vậy thực hư viên uống trắng da Transino là gì? Có tốt không? Có nên uống trắng da trị nám Transino không?
Hãy cùng Hebemart.vn khám phá qua bài viết review viên uống trắng da Transino White C Clear Nhật Bản 120 viên/ 240 viên ngay dưới đây bạn nhé!
*1. Giới thiệu viên uống trắng da Transino White C Clear Nhật Bản
Viên uống trắng da Transino* White C Clear là sản phẩm thực phẩm chức năng hỗ trợ làm trắng da, sáng da hàng đầu Nhật Bản. Với hàm lượng vitamin C lên đến 1000mg, sản phẩm là giải pháp hữu hiệu để có làn da trắng mịn tự nhiên. Khắc phục các vấn đề về da như lão hóa, tàn nhang, nám,…

*Viên uống trắng da* được nghiên cứu và điều chế từ những chuyên gia hàng đầu tại Nhật Bản và quá trình kiểm tra nghiêm ngặt, nổi tiếng về chất lượng, hiệu quả và độ an toàn, lành tính
Quy cách đóng gói của viên sáng da Transino này: lọ 120 viên/ lọ 240 viên





*2. Thành phần có trong viên uống Transino White C Clear*

Viên uống trắng da Transino White C Clear của Nhật ra đời với thành phần 100% chiết xuất từ tự nhiên an toàn và lành tính cho người dùng.
Trong 4 viên Transino gồm các thành phần:

Vitamin C 1000mg
Vitamin E 50mg
Vitamin B2 6mg
Vitamin B6 12mg
L-cysteine 240mg
Với sự kết hợp những thành phần trên theo công thức ưu việt, viên uống trắng da Transino White C Clear Nhật Bản được đánh giá là một trong những thành tựu to lớn của ngành công nghiệp mỹ phẩm làm đẹp của Nhật.
*3. Công dụng của viên uống trắng da Transino là gì?*
Viên uống Transino White C Clear với bảng thành phần 100% tự nhiên an toàn và lành tính, sản phẩm mang đến cho chị em làn da khỏe mạnh, trắng sáng:

Kích thích sản sinh collagen, tăng cường khả năng đàn hồi cho da.
Khắc phục nhanh chóng các vấn đề về da như mụn, mẩn ngứa, da chảy xệ, lão hóa,…
Duy trì làn da chắc khỏe, ức chế sự hình thành hắc tố gây sạm, nám da.
Góp phần làm chậm quá trình lão hóa da, giảm thâm, viêm, mờ sẹo.
Bảo vệ da khỏi những tác nhân gây hại từ môi trường.
Giúp da tái tạo tế bào mới và phục hồi vùng da tổn thương. Tăng cường hệ miễn dịch, góp phần chuyển hóa các chất thành năng lượng cần thiết cho cơ thể.
*4. Viên uống trắng da Transino White C Clear có tốt không?*
Transino White C mang lại nhiều công dụng cho người sử dụng hỗ trợ làm đẹp da, đặc biệt là lão hoá. Bên cạnh đó, Transino White C còn cung cấp cho da nhiều dưỡng chất, bảo vệ da khỏi tác hại của môi trường bên ngoài.
Viên uống trắng da Transino white C Clear nhận được những phản hồi, review tích cực từ người dùng.
Công thức hiệu quả và an toàn nên được nhiều chị em đón nhận.


----------



## minhladybeautyvn (15/10/21)

Sản phẩm rất tốt luôn SHOP
Xem thêm sản phẩm _*viên uống trắng da *_tại Minh Lady Beauty - Viên Uống Trắng Da, Trị Nám Tốt Nhất Hiện Nay

Xem thêm bài viết [Review] TOP 5 Viên Uống Trắng Da Hàn Quốc Nên Sử Dụng 2022
Xem thêm bài viết [REVIEW] TOP 3 Viên Uống Trắng Da Của Thái Lan 2022


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh (27/10/21)

Mình thấy nói sản phẩm này của transino còn giúp mờ nám và tàn nhang nữa đúng không ạ?


----------



## hebemart (2/7/22)

_Mình bị nám 2 bên má mấy năm nay, đã đi khám da liễu và bắn laser các kiểu nhưng vẫn không ăn thua. Nhưng từ khi mua Transino về uống thử, không ngờ lại có hiệu quả (giờ mình đã giảm được 80% rồi.)_
_https://hebemart.vn/products/vien-uong-trang-da-transino-white-c-clear-cua-nhat-ban-tri-nam_


----------

